# Are you interested? A. bassleri (Sapasoa) breeding project



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been thinking of trying something for a little while so here goes...

I've been working successfully with Ameerega bassleri "INIBICO Black" (Locality: Sapasoa) and now have quite a few froglets some of which represent two different bloodlines (Heath/Heath - about 40/50) and (Heath/Harrington - 40ish) from the original imports. While I've already released some froglets via trades my plan is to grow up the remaining lot for a little breeding project (frogs would likely be shipped by late summer/delivered to Microcosm, IAD, etc). I'm happy to provide help in enclosure design, breeding tips, etc.

As far as cost, it will be negligible, and you will receive a group of 6 (3 from Heath/Heath line and 3 from Heath/Harrington).

One thing I need to mention. To participate, you will need to agree (gentleman's handshake?) to raise the group to breeding age with the aim of successful breeding. If you don't plan to actually participate in the project please don't apply.

I'm happy to discuss further details either here or by PM. I also reserve the right to refuse participation at my discretion. Please sign up below if you are interested in participating.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

You can see some photos/videos of the species below:

Links to photos:




































Links to videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TiFBUvnoEI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWgncTtYWnc


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Sign me up... It seems I lost my last black bassleri that the ice storm didnt claim a couple years back, which also means I am currently dart frogless ;( 

I feel this is a very underated species. These are beautiful in person...atleast as attractive as vittatus and some others that are out there in good numbers. 

I always wanted to breed them, but my 2 turned out to be males and on the couple of rare occasions where extra frogs were available I never had the cash to add to my group ;(

All my vivs with the exception of the L. williamsi geckos I have are empty now so I have plenty of space. I'm in the process of Fixing up those vivs also...as with the lack of frogs they've been some what neglected for a time. Some plants need to be trimmed, others pulled and I have a ton of plants coming in the next few weeks to help with the upgrading.

Any bassleri would likely go in one of these 2 tanks though I have other options and am about to start some new builds with the extra plants I ordered.









http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/36787-evolution-75-gallon.html









http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/38981-46gal-bowfront-redux.html

As I said both need a little work and some water added to the tanks but both are "habitable" now. I'd also likely make some modifications to facilitate froglets leaving the water sections as I've heard the bassleri are prone to drowning. Though that would probably serve more as a safety measure for any eggs I missed as I'd likely just pull the clutches If I found them to help ensure fewer losses.

So ya definately Interested, the only limiting factor really would be cost. I've got a group of red galacts this month I'm committed to as i've been on the list for over a year. Which along with all the plants and supplies im purchasing will pretty much shoot my frog money for the next month or 2 atleast.

Limited funds for cheap species and/or shipping may be available if needed  Feel free to PM me to work out details If if you move forward. I'm all for getting these out there even if it means selling them cheaply or even giving them away. I'd even go so far as to ship batchs of froglets back to you to sell at my cost assuming I had success.

Let me know!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

PM sent!!!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the enthusiasm, the response has been overwhelming. Right now I have more than enough interest to cover the project. I'll try to get back to everyone who PM'd by tonight/tomorrow. This is going to be fun (just pulled four more from the water tnite!).

As for some more specifics, basically, I'm going to ask folks to cover a nominal amount for the froglets, no more than $30 each or so, plus shipping where needed, so that there is some level of financial investment and coverage of my rearing costs. Beyond what is stipulated above, re: folks raising them up, not selling the breeding stock, etc., I'll also ask that they keep me updated (maybe a thread?) on the status, any deaths, etc. and any future offspring, which will be theirs to sell as they wish, etc. I in turn (unless they do) will keep everything updated in the ASN so that we can track any future offspring (which will all be registered). Ideally, I'd just like to see this species around a lot more in the hobby as they are super fun, bold, and just damn neat frogs.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ive been interested in getting into ameerega for a while now. so i would love to if you dont already have too many people up for it! i also have a 40 gallon ive been wondering what to do with 

PM sent


----------

